# Music and Darwinianism



## kappazei (Jul 8, 2012)

I wanted to share this with you. It is so beautiful. 

Goodnight Moon - Hila Plitmann - YouTube

I heard this on CBC Radio2. It is a soprano singing a song called 'Good Night Moon' based on the children's book. It is so beautiful. It convinces me that something this beautiful had to have a Creator. I mean, no sane person will deny that this music had a composer. So why should anyone deny a Creator behind the beauty in nature?


----------

